# Sidewinder Missile Strike



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Keep an eye out people. Packages are heading out in t-15min. Texas just keeps sending them


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Have mercy!


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh oh.......that's nuthin' but T-R-O-U-B-L-E..


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That cooler is going to hurt!:biggrin:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I hope they got a lot of humidor space :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> That cooler is going to hurt!:biggrin:


Beat me to it!

This friggen Texas thing is great!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh_oh: _someone's _in trouble .........


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn Texans don't know when to give up!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Uh oh!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that looks disastrous. Are you shipping the cooler too? Is it filled with Shiner Bock? That would be the best bomb ever.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweeeet!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you heard of the Alamo:teacher:



Lok17 said:


> Damn Texans don't know when to give up!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Damn Texans don't know when to give up!!!!


We give up when we are beat. Clearly we are no where near giving up.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!! Someone is in for it


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

WoooooHooooo Mike giv'em hell!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Better grab a helmet!!!!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

No, I'd keep an eye out if I were YOU!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

htown said:


> Have you heard of the Alamo:teacher:


Yeah, but that one didn't work out so well for the Texans. Neither did Goliad.

San Jacinto, was another matter.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> This friggen Texas thing is great!


Yes it is, isn't it? Nice of you to notice.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> Yes it is, isn't it? Nice of you to notice.


I love this place. I can't say it enough. On that note, time to load up.....


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

That looks nasty as heck


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Give em hell!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Its hard to keep up with you guys! Search and destroy


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

CBI said:


> Oh oh.......that's nuthin' but T-R-O-U-B-L-E..


Translation... PLEASE let one of those be MINE!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

All I have to say is Texas Who?


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, so who pissed in the corn flakes of Texas this month! They are just assaulting the rest of the country. When will be safe to check our mail?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn Mike that looks positively death defying! People better bunker down... 

CD


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Uh-oh.....I hope someone has homeowner's insurance.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Better grab a helmet!!!!!!


*That my boys needs more than just a helmet!!! You better be putting on some real bomb protection...*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

cdowden3691 said:


> *That my boys needs more than just a helmet!!! You better be putting on some real bomb protection...*


Ut Oh they store their cigars in these here ins'


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dont hurt anyone to bad............


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Oh my goodness, that looks disastrous. Are you shipping the cooler too? Is it filled with Shiner Bock? That would be the best bomb ever.


No the cooler is not filled with Shiner, my frige is though. And sorry that cooler holds my smokes. It's not going anywhere


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> WoooooHooooo Mike giv'em hell!


These may not be all headin outside of TEXAS!!!!!! :huh::huh_oh:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Cliff

Rotflmao


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Impressive artillery.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------

